# Raps sign Jason Kapono



## cipher05 (May 23, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2922597


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

screw you Raptors.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Looks like we did...

24 Mill over 4 years seems slightly high... I think the salary breaks down like a 4 year deal starting at 5 million plus 10% increases. 

That leaves us not much space left with the MLE.  

Strange move and totally unexpected as far as I am concerned.. I was sure BC wanted rebounding and toughness... Maybe that is to come later .. but with what cash?? 

Maybe a trade is on the horizon?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Here's a youtube for anyone who wants to know a little more about the latest rap...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qhAFGy_RkhM


----------



## cipher05 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Porn_Player said:


> Looks like we did...
> 
> 24 Mill over 4 years seems slightly high... I think the salary breaks down like a 4 year deal starting at 5 million plus 10% increases.
> 
> ...


yeh seriously...i dont quite understand this too..i thought we needed more help with rebounding and to me kapono is definitely a down grade to mo pete.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Forgot to mention Jason fits the 'High Character Guy' BC loves... 


Am still shell shocked at the cost of him though... But this sure does open our floor game and with Bosh, Bargs and Ford the space for Kapono is going to be even greater then in Miami so look for his numbers to go up...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

YESSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!

:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Kapono was the guy I wanted he will help us a lot to spread the floor for bosh, we are going to look more and more like the suns now. 

This is kinda bittersweet for me though cuz my fav team is the Heat and I wanted Kapono to stay there, but I think Riley has bigger plans this off season, perhaps Lewis or Artest? Although I hear the artest rumor is more than dead. Anywhoo,if Heat don't get Kapono, I'm happy we do.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: we got kapono?*

With Kap, you guys get hands down the best pure shooter in the NBA, a fan favorite, and a very underrated rebounder, IMO.


----------



## lucc19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Stupid move, they should have just kept mo pete... BC is dumb, this move does not help the raptors at all, have fun trying to get rebounds on the new look knicks. hahahahahah one more stupid move by the raptors


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Is this supposed to be our "big" signing? If it is, I don't know what to think. I thought we needed more athleticism, rebounding and defense at the 3, not more shooters. I'm shocked to say the least. Hopefully there is something else brewing in the pot. And isn't 4 years/24 million a tad overpaying for this dude?

But hey, in BC I/we trust!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

I'm not to happy with this move don't we have enough shooters already?


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Maybe BC is thinking, better shooters=less rebounds needed to get due to more balls going in?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Mr_B said:


> I'm not to happy with this move don't we have enough shooters already?


Who? Dixon? TJ Ford? Garbajosa? Calderon?

Truth is, we are the same raptors 2 or 3 or 4 years ago, this year, we did not have a 3pt threat.

Our only good shooters are Gnani, a big man and Mo Pete who hasn't been shooting very well. Ever since we lost Bonner and Mike James, Carter, Donyell, our 3pt shooting has gone quite down.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: we got kapono?*

6-mill per?? Not sure about that price tag. Maybe we'll ship him to a different team who couldn't sign him due to cap restrictions? I'm not sure if this signing is exactly what we needed. And Dee-Zy, we have Parker...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Porn_Player said:


> Here's a youtube for anyone who wants to know a little more about the latest rap...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qhAFGy_RkhM



Wow, thank you for that, I liked Kapono before, but I loved that profile, it was awsome. He's one of my fav players now.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Ford/Calderon/Martin
Parker/Delfino/Peterson/Dixon
Kapono/Garbajosa/Graham/Jackson
Bosh/Humphries
Barnagni/Nesterovic

Definitely, a trade is coming


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Peterson is a FA isn't he?


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Yes sir.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

don't know, guess it could've been worse. a lot worse (read: grant, jamaal, darko). at least you get a pretty safe asset in this kid, in the sense that he won't likely bust. at worst, he'll just keep doing what he's doing, and that's useful. he could even improve in the 'right' system. good shooters are always of value.

i'm still a little irritated by the contract, though. i'm not a big rankings guy at all but cnnsi released a list of their top 20 free agents this summer and kapono was nowhere to be found. #20 was deshawn stevenson. i mean, does jason kapono really deserve this kind of a contract (4/24) if he's still perceived by the general public to be a tier below pretty much everyone else? this is the full mle, folks. short of any imminent trades, this is our summer. he's good, yeah, alright, sure, but man... a bit of an anticlimax. we really wanted _this_ guy? ok. but who else did? why did we give jyd the contract he got back in the day? why's nj overpaying for vince this year? why are we so hellbent on signing kapono for every last dollar we have to spend?

i don't know. with all of BC's talk, you get the sense that the man spends frivolously at times. almost out of anxiety. if you think about it, there's a reason why the suns are so desperate to move contracts this summer- he was the one to put that team/payroll together. i don't want to be looking at the same thing here two years down the road but what can you do. jason kapono? meh. we'll have to improve from within by default.

but again, could've been worse, and a lot worse. i'll sit on the fence for awhile.

peace


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

BC has made bad moves ie signing Banks to that big contract, but I am happy about this move, I think we'll be good.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

6 million per? That's insane.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: we got kapono?*

This is a bit like Isiah taking Renaldo Balkman at 20something..
He's a good player, but noone else was going to take him there.
Similarly, Kapono's good, but was anyone else gonna offer him the MLE?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

well if it makes you guys feel any better Walton just signed 6 years 30 million with the lakers


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Expect Peterson to be on his way out, and for a trade to come. That's way too many swignmen.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Mr_B said:


> well if it makes you guys feel any better Walton just signed 6 years 30 million with the lakers


Kapono = 6 mill/year
Walton = 5 mill/year

+ Walton > Kapono


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Mr_B said:


> well if it makes you guys feel any better Walton just signed 6 years 30 million with the lakers


well walton does more things than kapono, personally i would have rather gotten walton over kapono


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Dee-Zy said:


> BC has made bad moves ie signing Banks to that big contract, but I am happy about this move, I think we'll be good.


How can BC signed Banks to that contract when BC was already with the raps, might want to do more research buddy


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Didn't Walton stay home? Any talk of getting him to me seems retarded.

This is what BC meant said when he said overpaying for the right piece. A trade is definitely coming.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

i like the deal but then i dont like the deal. i like the fact that Kapono can shoot the ball and will be that consistent shooter from the SF position. When we did receive solid shooting performances from either Graham or Garbo, we were a tough team to defend against since everyone on the floor could score. What i hate is that we are a soft defensive squad.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Heh...He'll thrive in your system, but that's a hell of a lot of money for KapOWNo.


----------



## Epididymis (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: we got kapono?*

We're paying him way too much...He's a great shooter and all, but why are we paying him 6 million a year? Peterson is a better player than Kapono, but Kapono is getting paid more than what Peterson was getting paid...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



martymar said:


> How can BC signed Banks to that contract when BC was already with the raps, might want to do more research buddy



oops, I thought BC was still with the suns, like it was one of his last off season moves before he left, I must of confused off seasons.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

One thing I don't like to see is overpaying for specialists - guys who excel at one skill but aren't beyond average at any other. I would call Kapono a specialist and consequently do not like this for the Raps. I would rather see them sign a guy like Pietrus, who is an athlete and defender in addition to being able to hit the outside shot. I'm usually a big fan of Brian's moves, but I'm not big on this one.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Bit of a strange move, especially with the Delfino trade. Where is the length and athleticism we need on the wings? Are we focusing totally on offense now and ignoring D? Say goodbye to Dixon and JoeyG, that is for sure. Or we just release LukeJax since he is on a such a cheap deal.

I'm sure he will fit in well but I can't help but be disappointed we didn't become more athletic. BC has a history of overpaying and of moving lots of players.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: we got kapono?*

wow ... we are going to get jason kapono? i guess the pietrus rumors were smokescreens. i definitely thought we needed an aggressive SF that could shoot and rebound. nocioni would have been perfect ... but the bulls would have matched the full mle. 

i think he will be better than us signing grant hill though. so its not incredibly bad. 

interestingly, i didn't know kapono was 6'8 ... that's pretty good sf size. but then again, he grabs under 3 boards a game ... that sucks. i guess its because he hangs around the 3pt line so much. 

anyway ... trusting bc has worked so far (no bad moves really). peterson is definitely gone ... and most likely not as a trade.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

just looking at the projected lineups for next season, it seems that we'll have a starting unit that will try to score as many points as possible with a 2nd unit that will look to be stingy on defense:

TJ/Jose
AP/Delfino
Kapono/Garbo
Bosh/Hump
Bargnani/Rasho

maybe the idea is to score as many pts in the opening quarters in both halves and then to have the 2nd unit run through Jose's offense while playing tough nosed defense, to preserve that lead for the starters....


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

What do ya'll want for him? Will josh Smith, Marvin Williams and Al horford cover it?

In a serious note, he'll be very good with this team.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Onions said:


> Kapono = 6 mill/year
> Walton = 5 mill/year
> 
> + Walton > Kapono


Kapono deal shorter so if it don't work out you can always ship him elsewhere


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



NeoSamurai said:


> just looking at the projected lineups for next season, it seems that we'll have a starting unit that will try to score as many points as possible with a 2nd unit that will look to be stingy on defense:
> 
> TJ/Jose
> AP/Delfino
> ...



Good observation, I didn't notice that, although the second unit has no 3 pt shooting, I guess it's a possibility...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

looks like Joey G is gonna be shipped with ____ for likely rebounding help.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

I hope it's just a rumor, we don't need Kapono.

Hey, anyone know if Kapono is religious? Maybe he'll pull a John Salmons on us.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

the salary being presented is probably with all potential bonuses and options included. if the case, the number will be less.

i'll be the contrarian and suggest that kapono signifies a belief in joey (as the athletic wingman people keep crying for)

i like the signing. kapono can slide right into our offense without a need for sam to adapt his two or three plays -- picture all those open threes that garbo got all season being taken by kapono. he's also a pretty good team defender.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Porn_Player said:


> Looks like we did...
> 
> 24 Mill over 4 years seems slightly high... I think the salary breaks down like a 4 year deal starting at 5 million plus 10% increases.
> 
> ...


I think it's quite obvious you're not going to get what you're looking for in terms of rebounding and toughness with only the MLE. Nontheless, this seems a bit strange, 6 million per year is a bit too much IMO.

I wouldn't be surprised if Mo Pete, Joey Graham and Juan Dixon are all not on the Raptors roster come training camp.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



spuriousjones said:


> the salary being presented is probably with all potential bonuses and options included. if the case, the number will be less.
> 
> i'll be the contrarian and suggest that kapono signifies a belief in joey (as the athletic wingman people keep crying for)
> 
> i like the signing. kapono can slide right into our offense without a need for sam to adapt his two or three plays -- picture all those open threes that garbo got all season being taken by kapono. *he's also a pretty good team defender.*


Defintely. He's a smart player, and he's gone from and awful defender to a passable one. He's excellent in zone defense. He beats it on O with the 3, and on D with his smartness. I'd almost think of him as Kyle Korver's twin.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

I like this move for you guys. Kapono's an exceptional shooter, and you're lucky to have him (though the price tag is a bit high). There may be a deal on the horizon but then again maybe not. I think you'll be alright either way.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

well I guess when BC said he's "willing to overpay", this is what he was preparing us all for. Everyone's gonna talk about the money, but atleast BC got his first choice. 

I'm very excited to have Kapono, he instantly becomes our most deadly three point shooter. With him and Bargs out on the wings for the next couple years, it will really open things up for us.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

I'm not so sure about this signing. We are jam packed now at the 2/3 spots and from the new players we havent filled the need for those positions. I doubt Kapono is going to start, for me the rotations look like this - 

PG: TJ Ford/Jose
SG: Anthony Parker/Dixon
SF: Garbo/Delfino/Kapono
PF: Bosh/Hump
C: Bargs/Rasho

We still have Mo.pete, Luke, and Joey G, looks like BC is getting rid of all the "old" raptors and making awhole new rotation at the 2/3 spot. When I say old i dont mean by age per say. I would now trade of Joey G, Delfino, Luke and Mo.Pete. We need an athletic swing man and one player who can battle down low.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

so we pay a guy 6mill/yr so that he can be our 8th or 9th man? 3rd in rotation for the 3 spot?

I don't think so.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: we got kapono?*



lucc19 said:


> Stupid move, they should have just kept mo pete... BC is dumb, this move does not help the raptors at all, have fun trying to get rebounds on the new look knicks. hahahahahah one more stupid move by the raptors


The team's direction shouldn't be based on what the Knicks are doing...

Anyways, meh signing. A little too much? maybe, but with that much money it wouldn't be hard for him to prove he's worth it. And if Toronto wants to prove themselves to have the best PG tandem in the league then having all these shooters should make the better, no? 

I also don't see how Mo Pete is that much better than Kapono. For one thing, Mo looked to chuck up his own shot rather than playing the team system. He was also up and down defensively, which was thought to be his strongpoint on this team, and stopped to look for his mid-range game much like last season. Overall, it seemed like he degressed. Mo is easily replacable, and if he were to re-sign with us the desirable contract for his services would be the contract Kapono just received. 

On a side note, alot of people have Garbo listed as their starting SF but seeing the glut of swingmen and the major surgery he's had, I doubt Garbo will be able to hold onto that starting spot (even though he was still getting bench minutes).


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: we got kapono?*

i hope a *sign and trade* can help us with rebounding? 
Mopete for PF?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: we got kapono?*

wow. shocker. it appears completely unnecessary at first glance. 

looking deeper you see the love for the game that BC has. he believes in a pure sport of decision making and shooting. 

overpaying? most definitely. can you get a clearly better player for the MLE? not necessarily. 

so what is he doing? collecting assets. 

take a moment to see what is going on here. BC has been give the OK to play above the cap. why not use the MLE as often as possible? 

you can get brawn for peanuts. picture perfect skill? sometimes that's going to cost you a few mill.

take another moment and realize that we really are going to be running and gunning next season. we are going to be attacking from start to finish. Mitchell was preaching run and gun since before BC even came to town but hasn't quite had the firepower. Now he does. 

You leave these guys open, any of them, and they're going to bury you. TJ, Bosh, and Andrea are going to have SO much room to move. 

Kapono is going to get open shot after open shot. And we haven't had a shooter to compare since Dell, and JK could give Dell a run for his money any day of the week. 

So yeah. The MLSE is spending money on this kid but you know he's going to make shots for us. He's going to put pressure on the defense and that's what we need from our roleplayers. 

Defense would be the only concern and he was getting minutes from Pat RILEY so I'm not to worried there either. He's solid - length and strength.

So, we're consolidating talent a little. BC has got to package some smaller contracts for an athlete here. Joey and Juan come instinctively to mind.

No, Kapono isn't so exciting. But neither is Bruce Bowen. 

TJ
AP
Kapono
Bosh
Bargnani

That is the best shooting squad in the league. Hands down. TJ will drive and dish and the boys will bring the rain - punish.

I thought it was going to be a pretty slow summer but obviously I don't know BC that well yet. And we're just getting started.

Say goodbye to a healthy portion of Bosh's double teams:biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: we got kapono?*

and of course i'm assuming that the fourth year is a team option.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Not a good signing. The Raps are desperate at the Center position and you overpay on another wing? Another shooter when you needed a slasher to get to the FT line.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: we got kapono?*



Jizzy said:


> Not a good signing. The Raps are desperate at the Center position and you overpay on another wing? Another shooter when you needed a slasher to get to the FT line.


:uhoh:


----------



## Red Dino (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: we got kapono?*

I like this signing but its a bit too much like everyone else said. Kapono's game is kind of limited but he is one hell of a shooter tho. With Mo as good as gone, expect a trade involving either Graham/Dixon/Rasho


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Kapono does nothing but shoot wide open shots; he makes a good % of them but he takes a low # per game because he Absolutely refuses to take contested shots. I can't say for sure that he cares about his % but i've seen him pass up on desperation/buzzer shots multiple times at AAA


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

I don't like this deal. I think that Luke Jackson was a good candidate to have become our own Kapono next year. I thought he could be a breakout 3-pt shooter himself.

But now he won't get the chance, and we pay $6 mill for something we already had, while we havent addressed our rebounding and defense.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: we got kapono?*

Toronto Star says the deal might be for $20 million...

http://www.thestar.com/Sports/NBA/article/231652


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*

i really hope BC has a something else in the works. i like kapono, but i wanna see guys like jackson get some PT next year.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: we got kapono?*



SkywalkerAC said:


> wow. shocker. it appears completely unnecessary at first glance.
> 
> looking deeper you see the love for the game that BC has. he believes in a pure sport of decision making and shooting.
> 
> ...


The interesting thing about Kapono was that he really didn't do anything with just Shaq on the floor. It was Wade that got him open shots. Whenever Shaq would post up defenders knew not to leave Kapono, so he rarely shot once DWade got hurt. You mentioned his strength on D? He doesn't have any. His physical attributes make it very difficult for him to play good D, but he got minutes because he was really trying to play good D. Riles likes guys that try hard, and he was trying to send a message to guys like Antoine and JWill that weren't playing with effort during the regular season. So, Kapono took some of their minutes. He's a passable defender overall. A good team defender, but it gets ugly when he tries to guard guys one-on-one. He gets Kapwned. In order to really make him OK on D, you guys should play a zone. He's great in the zone, and he's not afraid of taking charges. I think that'll fit your game plan prety well.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I just got back from camping this weekend to find that we had signed Jason Kapono with our MLE.

I think this signing shows that either we have a lot of faith in our under the radar players (Graham, Jackson, Humphries), or there is more to come.

One thing is for sure: Kapono is a lights-out shooter. Could really change the dynamic of our team when AP and Bargs aren't on the floor.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

This all reminds me of the negativity surrounding the TJ/Charlie deal last year. I love the deal, and I think when BC is finished tinkering with the lineup everything will make sense.


pg- TJ/Jose
sg- AP/Delfino
SF- Garbo/Kapono/Luke 
PF- Bosh/Humphries
C- Bargs/Rasho

Dixon might stick around to play a little on the wings and be a 3rd PG. 
but I'm guessing Mo and Joey are gone.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

I'd don't like this price tag one bit, and am not looking forward to more excruciating defensive lapses next fall


But, to find a positive, the signing does fit the Euro-ball model to a tee. Although Kapono isn't a game breaker as a player, having him on the floor changes the entire offensive dynamic of the team. We should be tough(er) to defend.

And shooters are always easy to move. Even at six mil, some team always needs a guy like Kapono at the deadline.

Overall, I'm very luke warm to this (BC's first bad move as GM?) unless it's a prelude to something more.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I've had a bit more time to think it over, and as far as I'm concerned, we'll see if Jason can justify the contract himself. If he can't then we can get out the torches, but for now lets see what Jason is capable of.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he's 26, pretty much in his prime. 

people make too much out of the contract though. it's not like it's eating up our cap space. we're going to be playing above the cap (with MLEs and trades) until the next cycle of contracts fall off in 3 seasons or so. 

i just hope the 4th year is a team option.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ According to Steve Buffery of the Sun, we still have the bienniel exception of $1.89 Million left to spend and 12 guaranteed contracts going into next year.

and now with Kapono we have 2 of top 5 Three point shooters in the league :biggrin:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

At first I didn't really like it, especially considering the price.

But EVERYONE is getting overpaid these days, look at Varejao, a hustle player who is a decent to good rebounder and defender, getting 8 million a year for four years. Makes Kapono look like a bargain, and we have Humph, who in my opinion isn't that far behind Varejao.

Our offense is going to be absolutely scary next year. We're still going to be a bad rebounding team unless changes come, but I think we'll improve given the fact that Bargnani will grab 3-4 more boards, and our bench is full of defenders and rebounders.. 

I'm expecting more to come.. Hopefully we'll see a trade for an athletic wing that can rebound for us.. Ideally you would want Kapono off the bench, so maybe we can package people like Dixon, Graham, Humph, maybe even Garbo for a wing.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

On the miami board in today's miami heat news, they're saying the kapono deal is 20 million and not 24. 

either way, i'm fine with it. the length of the deal is such that it will never be a killer or unmovable. what's the worst case scenario? kapono's shooting comes back to life and he shoots 40% from three? then, what...he has 3 years left on his deal and he's still a great shooter...that hardly sucks. 

comparisons to rafer and damon jones' contracts after playing with the heat are unwarranted because those players are headcases...and neither is a pure shooter. kapono can now and always will be able to, can shots. and he is a good character guy who reportedly has a hot wife.

finally, as mentioned, we are capped out over the length of the deal anyway (bargnani and calderon extensions will likely be coming) and if it doesn't affect our ability to sign other players and improve the team, i could care less if MLSE has to pay a little more. 

as you can tell, i'm sticking with 'In BCo we trust' and think it's a great move. how many points could a Calderon, Parker, Kapono, Bosh, Bargnani lineup score? a lot


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

lets get one thing straight; raptors haven't signed kapono just yet.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

flushingflash said:


> lets get one thing straight; raptors haven't signed kapono just yet.


ok man...but he will be on the raptors next year, so you mind if we keep talking about this? 

he's not john salmons and his agent has been far more vocal than salmon's agent was...and the raptors are no longer a doormat team


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

At $20MM i'm very comfortable with this deal. Keep in mind that Luke Walton signed for $5MM/yr and he didn't want to leave LA anyways.... I have a feeling Pietrus is getting more than either of these guys, and will end up staying in GS. Sounds like Nociono isn't leaving Chicago either... So really, Kapono may have been the only viable option.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

rdlviper said:


> At $20MM i'm very comfortable with this deal. Keep in mind that Luke Walton signed for $5MM/yr and he didn't want to leave LA anyways.... I have a feeling Pietrus is getting more than either of these guys, and will end up staying in GS. Sounds like Nociono isn't leaving Chicago either... So really, Kapono may have been the only viable option.



On the money. I think Pietrus may very well have been the #1 target. (Who knows?) But I think the J Rich deal drastically changed our ability to try for Pietrus. 

Kapono has been out prove people wrong since he was drafted in the second round. Now he'll be out to prove he's worth this deal. Good character guy too.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

If he's been out to prove people wrong, then why was he just now successful last year? I would accuse him of contract year stat stuffing, but I don't think a player can artificially make their shooting percentage better than it really should be. Seems like a reasonable signing assuming that Colangelo's vision is to be somewhat like the Warriors.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

the warriors? i don't see that comparison at all. where's their chris bosh? where's our baron davis? other than a somewhat up tempo offence, i don't think we have anything in common with them. 

and while i found the warriors entertaining last year, i don't think they are a blue print just yet.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

They were the most similar team I could think of, probably not the best comparison but I didn't mean for it to be a player-for-player comparison either. I see the similarity in the way the Warriors run the break and spread out the floor. The movement for Juan Dixon last year and Kapono this offseason makes me think that. Athletic but non-shooters like Peterson and Graham seem to be on the outs. Maybe there is a better comparison but I can't think of one off the top of my head.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Maybe the team isn't building itself after another.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't really like this signing, why not go after a more talented 3 if we have (had) the cap room? To me this indicates that BC wants to keep some of the chemistry the team had last year, and not shake things up by adding a small forward that will demand 20 shots a game. Maybe this move is to replace garbajosa (will he be back next year?) since the raptors were really on a role when he was playing well. Maybe Kapono is a slight upgrade? 
Just out of curiousity, how does kapono's contract compare to matt bonner's contract?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

mo76 said:


> I don't really like this signing, why not go after a more talented 3 if we have (had) the cap room? To me this indicates that BC wants to keep some of the chemistry the team had last year, and not shake things up by adding a small forward that will demand 20 shots a game. Maybe this move is to replace garbajosa (will he be back next year?) since the raptors were really on a role when he was playing well. Maybe Kapono is a slight upgrade?
> *Just out of curiousity, how does kapono's contract compare to matt bonner's contract?*


Bonner doesn't have one right now; he was earning $2M a year for two years on his first (rookie) contract.

Kapono is getting $5M because he is the 3P% leader in the NBA and the three point contest champ. Comes at a premium. His percentages are golden (49/51/89).

As for Garbo, there is no guarantee that he will be ready to go at the beginning of the season, let alone be the same player he was.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Mateo said:


> They were the most similar team I could think of, probably not the best comparison but I didn't mean for it to be a player-for-player comparison either. I see the similarity in the way the Warriors run the break and spread out the floor. The movement for Juan Dixon last year and Kapono this offseason makes me think that. Athletic but non-shooters like Peterson and Graham seem to be on the outs. Maybe there is a better comparison but I can't think of one off the top of my head.


i'm not thinking player for player either, except with those two guys, who play revolves around for their respective teams, you have to think that way. and mo pete is an athletic non-shooter? 

mo76...what more talented 3 could we have gotten? we had no cap room...delfino pretty much finished off what we had, so we had the MLE, which we used on Kapono. i also think people forget that we got more athletic with delfino. sure, we could use an athletic rebounder, but who couldn't?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

this is the 2nd move bc has made that im not crazy about (1st resigning of mitchell...someone for the love of God get him a good xo coach...i dont know about you, but english, triano, evans doesnt do it for me...)

kapono signing comes down to this for me...is he a guy who can hit the 3pt dagger at key pts in the game? i dont care that he has a 50% fg pt from 3 in the regular, i wanna know if this is a guy who will be able to hit the big shots...some guys have it in them, some dont...dont know enough about kapono too know if hes that type of plyr, but i dont particularily remember him being all that clutch at ucla...

if he can make those shots, its an ok signing since all teams need a guy like this...if not, this is a complete waste of 6 mil.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

also, for anyone that thinks kapono starts over a healthy garbo, youre flat out wrong.

just think of this lineup thats being proposed: ford def grade = d
parker " " = b
kapono " " = d 
bosh " " = d+
bargnani" " = d

thats 4 out of the starting 5 who are consider way below average defensively...this is a recipe for a losing season...

garbo is our best team defender since oakley, and it was no big suprise to me that our d when to hell when he went out...


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

I like this move. For those of you crying about missing out on Nocioni or Pietrus, there is no way their teams would let them go for just MLE. On top of that, even if BC offered them MLE deals, he would have to wait about a week for the other teams to match it... giving other teams optimal time to sign Kapono, Carroll, and whoever else he had on his list. What about Morris Peterson? Well, if you had time to catch last season, I'm pretty sure he gave up on us and we gave up on him. 

Okay, maybe player selection isn't the problem but the length of the contract. Look at the contract Carroll just got... a bit cheaper but 2 years longer for another 3-point specialist who isn't as good as Kapono. Yeah, yeah, I know about Luke Walton and you should know that he wanted to sign with the Lakers and was willing to take a less lucrative deal. It's not like NBA players are lining up to play in Canada (harsh reality - this isn't Live 2007).

I'm happy with this signing. Kapono is arguably the best 3-point shooter in the L and it's going to be fun watching him, Parker, and Bargnani on the floor together. Teams are now going to pay if they double Bosh. In terms on defense, is Kapono that much worse than 06-07 Mo Pete? Not really.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was under the impression Mo was a decent defender at worst. Kapono's a mediocre defender at best.

And nope, this aint NBA live. If it was, Hill would be demanding a 2 year, 8 million deal. Failing that, he'd be on the Blazers (they get everyone, on my copy)

With Carroll, if this is what he's getting paid now (to be a backup, most likely) what would his contract be like if his and Kapono's positions were switched - what if Carroll was working off Wade and Shaq all year?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

what did Carroll get?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *no_free_baskets !*
> 
> kapono signing comes down to this for me...is he a guy who can hit the 3pt dagger at key pts in the game? i dont care that he has a 50% fg pt from 3 in the regular, i wanna know if this is a guy who will be able to hit the big shots...some guys have it in them, some dont.


he was 2-4 from three in limited playoff action this past playoffs, but apart from that we don't know if he's more Reggie Miller or Peja with his shot.

winning the Allstar game 3pt shooting contest shows he's got the ability to perform when the pressures on and the spotlight is squarely on him, whether that will translate to hitting a big shot at the end of games, I guess we'll see.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *no_free_baskets !*
> 
> also, for anyone that thinks kapono starts over a healthy garbo, youre flat out wrong....
> 
> ...garbo is our best team defender since oakley, and it was no big suprise to me that our d when to hell when he went out...


Garbo has a very high BBall IQ, and is a great team defender, but I wouldn't give him that much credit. His shot was at best inconsistent and his 3pt shooting % was not a big theat.

Now as others have written that Kapono, while not being known as a defensive juggernaut had to atleast be respectable to play for Pat Riley. So while we might not see him throw his body around and take charges like Garbo, I don't think the dropoff in defensive ability will be that significant. 

but now the offensive improvement on the other hand is defenitely apparent. Garbo's mid range was his stregth for the most part, allowing defenders to hover around the paint effectively congesting the lane. Kapono will stretch the defense, help spread the floor so teams wont be able to just collapse the lane and focus on Chris.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

different_13 said:


> I was under the impression Mo was a decent defender at worst. Kapono's a mediocre defender at best.


Mo _was_ a decent defender, but last season he was average on our team at best. I feel that Mo's play was really up and down the whole season, and even his previous defensive abilities were overexaggerated... I guess the fact that he took charges well made him look like Bruce Bowen in comparison from the rest of our team. Kapono's athleticism (or lack of) holds him back, but his basketball IQ doesn't make him as bad as some think.



different_13 said:


> With Carroll, if this is what he's getting paid now (to be a backup, most likely) what would his contract be like if his and Kapono's positions were switched - what if Carroll was working off Wade and Shaq all year?


And what if Kapono was on the Bobcats? If Carroll can hit 12ppg, there's no doubt Kapono could get that or more. Anyways, in terms of skill these two players are very similar and got similar contracts. Furthermore, the fact that they paid Carroll that much to (most likely) back up J-Rich makes me feel better that we got a potential starter at the same price (Kapono did start most of his games with Miami).

But really, who did you want us to get? Calderon for Josh Smith like the good folks on realgm.com? :lol:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's official folks:

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/pressrelease_kapono_071107.html

The press conference is set for tomorrow at 11:00 AM.


----------

